# >>> Love Kylie <<<



## user79 (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, I don't really _love _her music, but I *LOVE *her makeup on her new album cover. This was pretty hard, I admit...

Kylie:







My attempt:





This was before putting on gloss on the lips...





Closed eye...







Face:

Bare Escentuals mineral foundation, White pigment, Firespot e/s on cheek, Nars Orgasm

Eyes: 

Paint in Untitles, Firesport e/s, Bright Fuchia pig., Melon pig., Blacktrack fluidline, White pig., mixing medium, Prep & Prime Lash, Max Factor 2000 Calorie mascara

Lips:

Rimmel Scream lipstick, clear lipglass


Thanks for looking!


----------



## nunu (Oct 18, 2007)

wow! very creative!! you look lovely!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 18, 2007)

Attempt!!! Damn you nailed that, I like your "version" better.


----------



## user46 (Oct 18, 2007)

that looks  amazing


----------



## pichima (Oct 18, 2007)

absolutely gorgeous! you're such an artist!


----------



## Jot (Oct 18, 2007)

wow!!!!


----------



## KAIA (Oct 18, 2007)

OH MY GOD!!!! THAT IS SOOOO AWESOME!!!


----------



## n_c (Oct 18, 2007)

You nailed it...i love it


----------



## hey (Oct 18, 2007)

dang you're good


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!!! WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  EXCELLENTE!!!!


----------



## Esperanza (Oct 18, 2007)

Very nice recreation of the look, you did a really good job here!! And I love your lipstick, this is such a beautiful red colour, wow!! It's been ages since I wore a colour like that...


----------



## user79 (Oct 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_Very nice recreation of the look, you did a really good job here!! And I love your lipstick, this is such a beautiful red colour, wow!! It's been ages since I wore a colour like that...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! Honestly, this is my fav red lipstick...and it's so cheap!! I hope it never gets discontinued. Only thing is that it kisses off really fast and bleeds a bit. Oh well, minor annoyance.


----------



## Esperanza (Oct 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Thanks! Honestly, this is my fav red lipstick...and it's so cheap!! I hope it never gets discontinued. Only thing is that it kisses off really fast and bleeds a bit. Oh well, minor annoyance._

 
Yeah Rimmel products are quite good in general. I really like their gloss too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is "Scream" a Full Volume lipstick?


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Oct 18, 2007)

This rocks!!  Great job.


----------



## makeupgal (Oct 18, 2007)

this is perfection!


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Oct 18, 2007)

*WOW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AWESOME! **Can't wait to see more pics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## liar_lips (Oct 18, 2007)

very creative


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 18, 2007)

You did a kick-ass job here!


----------



## slvrlips (Oct 18, 2007)

Gorgeous !!!!


----------



## mommymac (Oct 18, 2007)

You did a great job, as a matter of fact, yours looks a lot better, more realistic, hers kinda looks like they photoshoped the black on.  Great job.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 18, 2007)

Umm.... WOW!!! You are so talented, this looks HOT


----------



## dmenchi (Oct 18, 2007)

it looks really good, your skin is flawless!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 18, 2007)

Fantastic. Your cheeks are gorgeous.


----------



## c00ki312 (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW! love the lips!


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 18, 2007)

wow that is AMAZING! i soo wanna try the same thing


----------



## tiramisu (Oct 18, 2007)

you are so talented.  I like your version better than the real thing.


----------



## ginger9 (Oct 18, 2007)

THIS IS AMAZING, you are so talented


----------



## Esperansa_b (Oct 18, 2007)

It's awesome! I think you did a great job. 
Your skin is so perfect, looks like after photoshopping. I'm so jelous!


----------



## gohgoomah (Oct 18, 2007)

this is beautiful! i LOVE those red lips!!!


----------



## lil_kismet (Oct 18, 2007)

You did an AMAZING job


----------



## Caffy (Oct 18, 2007)

OMG u look amazing! great job!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Oct 18, 2007)

woah!! i like urs better...i could never do that u've got sum amazing skills!!!


----------



## ashleydenise (Oct 18, 2007)

I wish I had the capability/patience to do that!! It's awesome, I actually think I like yours better!


----------



## frocher (Oct 18, 2007)

You did an incredible job, I love how bold this look is.   Absolutely perfect.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 18, 2007)

*~*You did such an amazing job...I'm speechless!!!!*~*


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 18, 2007)

I saw that cover and it looked like a young Blondie.  I don't think all that makeup is real.  It looks cartoon looking.  

You are the real thing.  Her look doesn't stand up to the real thing.  Awesome job.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh wow, this is pretty damn cool.


----------



## aquadisia (Oct 18, 2007)

.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 18, 2007)

My god- that looks absolutely amazing!!


----------



## devin (Oct 18, 2007)

ooooh that's hot!! i love it!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Oct 18, 2007)

so cool!


----------



## aalore (Oct 19, 2007)

wow you did a really nice job!


----------



## Mo6ius (Oct 19, 2007)

OMG you're so talented. Always love your tuts and your skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wish I could do makeup like you!


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 19, 2007)

Your avatar is very glam rock, reminds me of Bowie.


----------



## ne0ndice (Oct 19, 2007)

OMG wow.  Speechless.


----------



## belldandy13 (Oct 19, 2007)

absolutely stunning!  i think you look better than kylie imho!


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 19, 2007)

this is AWESOME! you did a great job =D


----------



## little teaser (Oct 19, 2007)

wow! you look even better than the original your so gorgeous


----------



## entipy (Oct 19, 2007)

OMG! This is SOOOO kick-ass!! You did an excellent job.


----------



## Taj (Oct 19, 2007)

wooow, you rock !


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 19, 2007)

Awesome! You did a great job!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Oct 19, 2007)

Love it!!!!


----------



## veilchen (Oct 19, 2007)

It looks amazing, wow!


----------



## mandragora (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow, that is amazing.  Great job!


----------



## oooshesbad (Oct 19, 2007)

awesome job!!!


----------



## MACisME (Oct 19, 2007)

u are insane! this is probably my FAVORITE out of everything =)


----------



## gabi1129 (Oct 19, 2007)

u look great. i havent tried to recreate any of the new looks shes done. when i do i hope mine is as good as yours!


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 19, 2007)

that's hot! reminds me of Gem and the Holograms haha.


----------



## user79 (Oct 19, 2007)

OK I added a closed eye shot as well.

Thanks for all the nice comments!


----------



## NLoveW630 (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow, you needed to be on her album cover..I love your work, very electrifying..


----------



## Esperanza (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_OK I added a closed eye shot as well._

 
That's a really amazing work you've done here Julia. Really. Did you do it for a special occasion or just for fun? I'm sure it'll be a bomb if you're going night clubbing like that!!

Your lips look a bit unreal but still beautiful on the last picture. Have you photoshoped anything on it? Like the line? Just curious. Anyway you nailed the look and even improved it (Kylie's looking soooo pale on her cover!!).


----------



## happy*phantom (Oct 19, 2007)

Sorry that I have to admit it but your copied emu is much better than Kylie's original one.


----------



## jlowe86 (Oct 19, 2007)

This is soooo AMAZING!!!  I love it, you have so much talent!


----------



## Shadow (Oct 19, 2007)

You did a fabulous job!  You are extremely talented.


----------



## DOLLface (Oct 19, 2007)

This looks insane, it's amazing! You're very, very talented and I think I prefer your look over Kylie's cover.


----------



## delidee32 (Oct 19, 2007)

Gasp!  This looks amazing on you.... Wow


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 19, 2007)

Awesome job!


----------



## pinkdaisylove (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh wow that is really neat! Youd attempted it, and it turned out PERFECT!


----------



## Waves Of Fire (Oct 19, 2007)

Woooooow


----------



## breathless (Oct 19, 2007)

thats amazing! awesome work!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Oct 20, 2007)

amaze-za-za-zing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your skin looks flawless and beautiful


----------



## lebonheur (Oct 20, 2007)

this is really amazing! your skin is so nice.


----------



## janelovesyou (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow, that's awesome!


----------



## Violet* (Oct 20, 2007)

WOW! What you did was brilliant. I like your version of the look.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Oct 20, 2007)

Fantastic job!!!


----------



## moustibeil (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh my...!!!!!That absolutely gorgeous! You're gorgeous tooo!!!! Awesome work!!!


----------



## janwa09 (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow this is awesome! You're really talented.


----------



## user79 (Oct 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_Yeah Rimmel products are quite good in general. I really like their gloss too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is "Scream" a Full Volume lipstick?_

 
It's in their Lasting Finish line, I just checked. But it does kiss off, but it's very rich and creamy on the lips.


----------



## snowkei (Oct 21, 2007)

it's amazing! I LOVE this so much!


----------



## This Is Mine (Oct 22, 2007)

Amazing!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Pure perfection!!


----------



## Aelwyndaeira (Oct 22, 2007)

Amazing!  You did a great job!


----------



## susannef (Oct 22, 2007)

woah! This is beyond stunning! <3


----------



## Esperanza (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_It's in their Lasting Finish line, I just checked. But it does kiss off, but it's very rich and creamy on the lips._

 
Ok, I must check it out then! But I can't find the reference on the Rimmel website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think all lipsticks kiss off, unless they're "no transfer" ones... I tried one a while ago (from L'Oreal) but it was awful: it dried out my lips, I couldn't even smile with it!! The best way to keep the colour stay is to powder a bit before applying the lipstick and a bit after. It does the trick for a little while.


----------



## Sinford (Nov 5, 2007)

WOW!! That is so awesome! Way better than the real thing.

On a photography note, what way did you light this, it's gorgeous!


----------



## xJUDYx (Nov 5, 2007)

thats a damn good attempt!! you did UH-mazing! =]


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow, that is HOT! You did SUCH a good job recreating it! I love her makeup too.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Nov 5, 2007)

That looks AMAZING! Awesome awesome job as usual! I think this is your best FOTD yet!


----------



## styrch (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow! That is so incredibly cool! And I love that lipcolor on you. You did such a great job!


----------



## Pei (Nov 6, 2007)

Breathtaking!

I really love ur flawless skin-look.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 22, 2007)

LOVE IT!!!!

actually yours looks better!


----------



## Emmi (Dec 23, 2007)

WOW!! That's awesome!


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow, you did an amazing job !!


----------

